
What We Know About Last Week's Accident - ciconia
https://www.tesla.com/blog/what-we-know-about-last-weeks-accident
======
dasosho
I wouldn't be surprised if this was caused by operator error more than the
vehicle considering the stories I've read in the past. I know I've done some
dumb things to avoid focusing on the road like using an orange to have the
autopilot go for hours on road trips.

